# Water Turned Pink!



## kgplucker (Feb 26, 2011)

Ugghh!! I decided to switch from live plants back to silk plants. I just couldn't get my water quality under control with the live plants. So I went out and got some nice looking silk plants, among them were 2 little hot pink/reddish ones. Of course I washed them well before I put them in my tank. Got up this morning and my water is pink! Aggravating....:evil:


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

thats to coloring comming of the plant. You probably know that but it could be toxic to your fish are they still in the tank???


----------



## kgplucker (Feb 26, 2011)

Took them out and doing a water change. NOT what I wanted to do this morning. Part of the aggravation....


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

rinse them off again and put the plant in a bucket or something, it it turns the water pink, bring the bucket with the water to the store and you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## kgplucker (Feb 26, 2011)

Good idea - I hadn't thought about that. I hate that my only option where I live is Petco...


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

My only option is petco, but its a brand new store and the guy who runs the fish department is great.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Were they plants made for a fish tank that made your tank water change colors? Gosh, if they were that's terrible!! I would definitely try to get my money back on them, they are supposed to be pet safe :/

Lol, you've made me nervous, I'll now be keeping a close eye on the red silk plants in my tank! XD


----------



## kgplucker (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, they were made for fish tanks. In fact, they were labeled Betta Plants! They are small and that's what I needed for the front of my tank. I got them from Petco, not my favorite choice but the next closest store is about 25 miles away. (I have 2 saltwater fish stores in town but not freshwater.) The salespeople in my Petco are terrible! When I was buying my plants, I overheard her trying to sell someone one of those small "Betta" tanks (about 1/2 gallon) and telling the people that Bettas don't need filters or heaters. Just get one of those and a fish and go. I ALMOST said something but my daughter was with me and said "Don't make a scene Mommy". LOL Yes, I tend to jump into conversations like that without invitation... After a thorough cleaning and 100% water change today, no more signs of pink. Hopefully they're done.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

That's awful!! I hope they don't leach anymore dye...  I would soak them in some water for a few days or take them back. Lol, and I have to be careful not to say anything at Walmart, so I know how you feel


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a magenta plant (bought from the "betta shop" section at Petco) that didn't turn my water pink, but it did turn the sponge in my filter media pink. I wonder how toxic the dyes are...they are made for aquariums, but of course that doesn't necessarily mean they are safe.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

What do your plants look like? Cause I have a little red "betta plant" too


----------



## kgplucker (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.petco.com/product/113423/PETCO-Hydro-Poly-Betta-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

kgplucker said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/113423/PETCO-Hydro-Poly-Betta-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


Yep, that's what I had too.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

*sigh* Shew, I don't have that one, thank goodness! This product must be bad if it happened to both of you and it was the same plant...


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

A quick email to the manufacturer letting them know what happened and asking if the dyes are harmful would be a grest thing right now. 
If it happens to more than one plant, it could be a whole dye lot thats defective and should be recalled. 
They would also be able to tell you the ingredients in the dye and if it's harmful or not. I would imagine it's all harmful to some degree, but one would assume the dyes used for fishsafe products differs to the dyes used for non fish stuff.

Definitely email them. Worded correctly, you might get some free 'We're Sorry' products. 

-- My son used this particular brand of pacifier...he would only take that one, I tried TONS of other products. Then the company changed the design of his pacifier..I only had one left and went to pick more up...they were DIFFERENT! So, I wrote an email to the company and they sent me some old stock along with an apology!--


----------

